# Would you eat pleco jerky to save Mexico's native fish?



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Pleco jerky will soon be on the market in Canada as a project to reduce the massive number of invasive plecos in Mexico.


----------



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

That's a pretty cool business, they are helping to save the environment as it is an extremely aggressive invasive spieces, plus I think it would also generate lots of jobs for poor communities in Mexico if this thing takes off. https://www.acarifish.com

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------

